# Steam pump doesn't turn off



## SteveK1 (Jun 15, 2020)

Hi everyone,

In the last couple of days my Sage Barista Express has developed a new fault when using the steam wand, where the pump continues to run after the steam wand has been turned off. I tried turning the steam back on and lots came out, but when I switched it off the steam stopped again but the pump was still running.

Usually when the steam wand is being used and the switch is rotated back to the 'off' position the pump sound stops and shortly after, the system is purged with cold water.

Sometimes after using the steam wand, the casing around the dial to turn the steam on/off would become hot and the dial would be difficult to rotate - could that be related or is that normal?

Any ideas what might be wrong?


----------

